# Offshore charter out of Fort Lauderdale



## stg729 (Feb 15, 2013)

Heading down to the Lauderdale area in a few weeks and looking for someone to take us offshore. 4-6people. Any recommendations for a captain? Thanks


----------



## Hicatch (May 10, 2011)

> Heading down to the Lauderdale area in a few weeks and looking for someone to take us offshore. 4-6people. Any recommendations for a captain? Thanks


.
Capt. Dean Panos http://doubledcharters.com/
Capt. Bouncer Smith http://www.captbouncer.com/

Reputable guys who'll take you fishing and not try to sell you a mount for a "trophy" catch.


----------



## pursuit25 (Mar 6, 2009)

X2 on either capt.


----------

